

IPython 2.0.0 beta Released - grej
http://archive.ipython.org/testing/2.0.0/

======
r0muald
More useful than a raw download page, an example of new features:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/ipython/ipython/blob/mast...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/ipython/ipython/blob/master/examples/widgets/Lorenz.ipynb)

